# I had thyroid test but I am clueless



## Mora (May 14, 2015)

Hello,

As the title says I took a thyroid panel test from a lab Columbia, SC however I am clueless as they provide no interpretation.

Are these results normal and are they sufficient to get a conclusion?
Any help please.

Thyroxine (T4) 6.1 ug/dl % - reference interval 4.5-12.0
T3 Uptake 30 ug/dl % - reference interval 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index 1.8 ug/dl % - reference interval 1.2-4.9

Male
23 years old.
Not fasting


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

According to your T4 and T3 uptake, you appear hypothyroid. It would be good to get a FREE T3 test.

What are your symptoms

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

A Free T-4 and Free T-3 would give a better idea of thyroid hormone levels in your system.

They are included in the link above -This is the best price I've found for these tests and the bundle contains a few you've already had run.


----------



## Mora (May 14, 2015)

Andros said:


> T3 Uptake test
> http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Hello,

I will probably take a test soon.
I am a little sluggish and fatigued. 
I also have incredibly hard time losing weight on less than 1500 claories a day for a male 23y.o. 5"7 large frame body who walks 1.5 miles a day minimum.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Mora (May 14, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167
> 
> A Free T-4 and Free T-3 would give a better idea of thyroid hormone levels in your system.
> 
> They are included in the link above -This is the best price I've found for these tests and the bundle contains a few you've already had run.


Thank you . Will do. Should I go to a hospital for that and than be referred to someone?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You go to a lab - do a search on the website for the closest lab.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! That's a very low calorie intake. Yes; something is afoot!

Keep us in the loop here!


----------



## Mora (May 14, 2015)

I took Free T3 Free T4 and TSH all within reference interval


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you on any thyroid meds currently? You need a T3 med for sure, your Free T3 is about to drop out of the range. Free T3 is very important to energy and metabolism, so that explains why you are having a hard time losing weight.


----------



## Mora (May 14, 2015)

jenny v said:


> Are you on any thyroid meds currently? You need a T3 med for sure, your Free T3 is about to drop out of the range. Free T3 is very important to energy and metabolism, so that explains why you are having a hard time losing weight.


On no medication. Should I go to a doctor to interpret the results and give me a prescription or is it over the counter ?

Thank you very much


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You will need a doctor because all thyroid meds are prescription. You don't necessarily need an endocrinologist, just someone who is well versed in thyroid care. I see an integrative physician, but many here use their PCPs, a naturopath or a functional physician.


----------

